# Natural light direction?



## nikonusersince2007 (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope I am posting in the correct forum.

For an indoor portrait natural light studio setup:
1. Is it best to have natural light coming from the North, South, East or West?
2. Is it best to have indirect natural light or direct natural light?

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Bossy (Feb 3, 2012)

Depends on the effect you want on your subject.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 3, 2012)

*subscribed*


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 3, 2012)

If you want more consistant soft light, Northern facing windows/skylights are best.

Southern facing windows, give more dramatic effects ( Higher Contrasts) but are variable on Time of day and also Time of year


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 3, 2012)

Here in the Pacific Northwest,

1) North. The sun here has a tendency to stay towards the south, so north facing guarantees soft light no matter what time of day or season. 
2) Assuming you mean direct sunlight, Indirect.


----------



## Kolander (Feb 3, 2012)

Where do you live? I would say North or South depending upon the place. How does your city rate for sunny days?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

many famous painters feel that Northern light is best.. as it is an indirect soft light.

Use this as a guide.... How to Setup a Painting Studio | Stan Prokopenko's Blog


----------

